# Apple iPhone 5C to start from Rs 30,000 and iPhone 5S from 52,900 :O



## readermaniax (Sep 14, 2013)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-G9_FB67gMHU/UjRAlPVWtjI/AAAAAAAABbo/89pDVgtT_h0/s640/iPhone5sPricesinIndia.jpg
​

Apple had released the much awaited iPhone 5S last week. As usual the iPhone 5S and the iPhone 5C will arrive in India later than the usual world-wide release. Though the release is expected sometime in December.

An online shopping site Saholic has already put up the iPhone 5S under its "Coming-Soon" tab but a quick look under the HTML code of web page gave us a peak at what could be the launch price of the iPhone 5S in India.


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-kFPqFEFS2Ng/UjRAe5N7lBI/AAAAAAAABbg/nSrOiKlJ6KQ/s640/iPhone5sPricesindiaHTML.jpg​

According to the source-code of the web page the *iPhone 5S 16 GB *will sell for* Rs 52,900, the 32 GB for Rs.55000 *and the* 64GB for Rs.59500. 

**1.bp.blogspot.com/-cW7td2xI6KQ/UjQ8hsVQQ4I/AAAAAAAABbU/ZdI26IUzquo/s640/iPhone5Cprices-India.jpg​
Apple announced the iPhone 5C this week and what seemed to be a cheaper iPhone doesn't seem to be that cheap for the Indian consumer. When indians think of cheap they think of featured filled phones under Rs 10,000.

Though the site Saholic, and online portal for consumer technology has put the iPhone 5C with a tag "Coming Soon" a little peak into the source code of the site gave us the following :

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-cWrISJ05LMg/UjQ8BkzqehI/AAAAAAAABbE/wPra7AR6Npg/s640/Screen+Shot+2013-09-14+at+3.48.07+PM.png


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-_fo7rF-yp3o/UjQ8CLubFkI/AAAAAAAABbI/aLFNrYt2tCU/s640/Screen+Shot+2013-09-14+at+3.49.12+PM.png​
From what we see in the Pictures above the iPhone will supposedly launch for *Rs 30000 for the 16GB model and Rs 35500 for the 32 GB model.*




Apple to Launch the iPhone 5S for Rs 52,900 - 16GB, Rs 55,000 - 32GB and Rs 59,500 for 64GB in India. | Gizolo - The Gadget Blog
iPhone 5C To Launch in India at Rs 30000 for 16GB and Rs 35,500 for 32GB | Gizolo - The Gadget Blog


----------



## dalbir (Sep 14, 2013)

i was curious to know about the price of 5S when i saw a newspaper quoting the price of 5S around 13000(thirteen thousands)
it must be the those printing setters who might have heard it 13000(thirteen thousands) in spite of 30000(thirty thousands)


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2013)

dalbir said:


> i was curious to know about the price of *5S *when i saw a newspaper quoting the price of 5S around 13000(thirteen thousands)



I'm sure u meant 5C

BTW 25k would be good IMO


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 14, 2013)

dalbir said:


> i was curious to know about the price of 5S when i saw a newspaper quoting the price of 5S around 13000(thirteen thousands)
> it must be the those printing setters who might have heard it 13000(thirteen thousands) in spite of 30000(thirty thousands)



i saw that too in danik bhaskar.. lol people was like oh yea i will buy a apple iphone for 13 thousands..i was like ok ok  hehe

btw i m wondering why the price difference is just 2100 in between iphone 5s 16 gb and 32gb?? wth! something is wrong here. there must be atleast difference of 5000 bucks :/


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> I'm sure u meant 5C
> 
> BTW 25k would be good IMO



LOL Iphone 4 with single core cpu,512mb ram and 3.5 inch screen is currently selling at 25k.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2013)

Pricing looks shaddy to me.

5S 32Gb would NOT be 2K more than 5S 16Gb.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 14, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> LOL Iphone 4 with single core cpu,512mb ram and 3.5 inch screen is currently selling at 25k.



You do realize iPhone uses iOS as OS and not android OS. So the comparison of RAM and cores in CPU does not hold water here. Both OSes works differently with hardware.
It's like comparing a MAC based laptop and windows based laptop.
Have a 3GS as well with single core and 256 MB RAM and temple run game still works absolutely fine smoothly.


----------



## Minion (Sep 16, 2013)

Apple is going nuts...


----------



## raksrules (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone know when exactly it is going to launch ? Asking because my brother wants to get either an iPhone 4 or 4S and their prices will reduce officially only when iPhone 5C is launched here.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 17, 2013)

FAIL!
More and more people are realising day by day that iPhone is an overpriced POS.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2013)

warfreak said:


> FAIL!
> More and more people are realising day by day that iPhone is an overpriced POS.



Its actually not like that, its simply that "informed" knows this for ages. No offense to any one but I see iPhone only in hands of those  people around me those have lots of money but little knowledge about technology or those who so much blinded by "Sparkling" Apple brand name that they can't see anything else. Other day a guy was showing his iPhone features and stuff to other person and he was feeling very smart about it. I was smiling


----------



## d3p (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to kill that Noob Head, who made this Thread & Named it "BUDGETED iPhone 5C".... apple noobism 

 Budget iphone 5c awaiting long



Ricky said:


> Its actually not like that, its simply that "informed" knows this for ages. No offense to any one but I see iPhone only in hands of those  people around me those have lots of money but little knowledge about technology or those who so much blinded by "Sparkling" Apple brand name that they can't see anything else. Other day a guy was showing his iPhone features and stuff to other person and he was feeling very smart about it. I was smiling



That's because Phones Made by Apple are POS [Piece of Crap]


----------



## raksrules (Sep 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Its actually not like that, its simply that "informed" knows this for ages. No offense to any one but I see iPhone only in hands of those  people around me those have lots of money but little knowledge about technology or those who so much blinded by "Sparkling" Apple brand name that they can't see anything else. Other day a guy was showing his iPhone features and stuff to other person and he was feeling very smart about it. I was smiling



But don't you agree there are people out there who want the device for whatever it offers and understand perfectly the limitations of the same. People who know other OSes have lots more features and screen sizes but have their own reasons to go with iPhone. 
If one makes a generic statement that everyone buying iPhone is dumb and others are smart then that is totally wrong. 
I use an iPhone and perfectly understand what it does and more so what it does not do vis-a-vis android (have android too). But since it fits perfectly for me as my daily driver i use the phone. 
But agree that there are people who would buy phone for show off and more importantly because they have money to buy one. But then we have high end flasghips from sony and samsung which too are equally expensive (keeping aside features they offer).

Also for people who wish to resell their iPhone it makes sense because it can fetch better resale value even after 2 years or so and buying one which is a 2 year old model won't really cause any problem because everything (apps i mean) will work as expected, even the latest ones, except may be a few high end games.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2013)

^haters gonna hate


----------



## warfreak (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't mean to imply in any way that iPhone users are dumb or android users are smart. We have samples equally distributed both sides of the camp 
All I am saying is people are realising iPhone's shortcomings and also the fact that Apple, instead of addressing them pulls off more gimmicky cr@p to it's users.
Also I stand by my statement, iPhone, compared to other flagships, is indeed a POS.


----------



## d3p (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess, few Months & Few Yrs back, Apple had one big complain against Samsung phones, that they looked too alike. Which they actually sued over that design. Which is kind of the point. And this is Apple Today trying to copy the same design, which Nokia Lumia 620 Followed.

*s3.cdn.memeburn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Nokia-Lumia-620.jpg

*s1.cdn.memeburn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/iPhone-5C-with-cover.jpg

IMO these bubble gum phones are ugly. Those plastic bubble gum things, don't really appeal to me.

I think Apple is going low tier, but pricing it like high tier phones.(5c). This pricing can also be done, once Apple brings down the price, in the emerging markets, they can still make huge profits in top markets. If they price their phones now too cheap from the beginning, they can't rake in the profits from the top markets, this way they might be able to have two simultaneous pricing strategies in different markets. Which US has one high price, but then in India in China these things are way cheaper, this is also where Nokia phones sell.(and look quite familiar)


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2013)

Bluetooth, no file manager, mmc slots are shortcomings from pov of those who dont use ecosystem
Apple's arbitrary app selection procedure, content competition with nintendo and sony, regional restrictions of app availibility are the real problems with the ecosystem. 

Androids argument is that it is better because dvices are cheaper? All hate filled statements that follow are textbook examples of confirmation bias. LOL. Apple ecosystem is muuuch cheaper.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2013)

These are not the offcials prices..only prices quoted by one particular website.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Anyone know when exactly it is going to launch ? Asking because my brother wants to get either an iPhone 4 or 4S and their prices will reduce officially only when iPhone 5C is launched here.



You are an Apple fanboi. Aren't you?


----------



## raksrules (Sep 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You are an Apple fanboi. Aren't you?



If anyone who likes and appreciates a particular platform over other and that makes the person a fanboy then I am as there are andorid fanboys and wp fanboys and such.
Do you have anything specific to ask ?
Btw I used to be apple hater but that was without even using any of their devices. But today I own multiple devices from them and personally me and my family members are content with it. I just like how they work for me and makes my life easier. 
Btw I own android phone as well albeit old one ZTE blade. So I am not a blind iSheep as they call and I fully know the limitations of the phone and platform I am using.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 17, 2013)

raksrules said:


> If anyone who likes and appreciates a particular platform over other and that makes the person a fanboy then I am as there are andorid fanboys and wp fanboys and such.
> Do you have anything specific to ask ?
> Btw I used to be apple hater but that was without even using any of their devices. But today I own multiple devices from them and personally me and my family members are content with it. I just like how they work for me and makes my life easier.
> Btw I own android phone as well albeit old one ZTE blade. So I am not a blind iSheep as they call and I fully know the limitations of the phone and platform I am using.



Just ignore them as most people here are Apple haters and dont really understand the pros and cons of both ecosystem


----------



## raksrules (Sep 17, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Just ignore them as most people here are Apple haters and dont really understand the pros and cons of both ecosystem



I love apple products but won't blindly defend them. They are bloody expensive I admit. All devices I own are bought used So never paid full price.
5c is a sham and opportunist apple is cashing on them and milking customers. 
I am deliberately looking for iPhone 4 today because I know it is still jailbreak able on 6.1.3 and still a very capable phone.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

big news: 5c released for China unicorn especially [no deny in that] but how is it standing in numbers - *very bad*
China Unicom announces that 100,000 iPhone 5s and 5c phones were pre-ordered - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2013)

raksrules said:


> I am deliberately looking for iPhone 4 today because I know it is still jailbreak able on 6.1.3 and still a very capable phone.



These devices are like pokemon - got to have em all. Ipod 2nd gen on ios 4.x without jailbreak still runs some of the highest rated apps


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2013)

Another stock issue
AllThingsD: carriers indicate lower than usual iPhone 5s stock ahead of Friday's launch


----------



## Chainsaw (Sep 18, 2013)

I doubt that iPhone 5c 16GB will start at 30K in India. This seems to be more like a placeholder fill from Saholic content team till the actual price is finalized. It also gets them that extra bit of traffic and awareness.

Historically, Apple have never priced the iPhones in India lower to the US unlocked price. iPhone 5c costs 549$ in US, equals to Rs. 35K approx in India as a direct conversion. The iPhone 5 was priced at 649$ in US (Rs.36K at $ exchange rate of 55, at the time of IP5 launch). But, in India it was offered at 44.5K.

Using the same "view source" method, I tried looking for the Lumia 1020 price and heres what I got!

<meta name="Description" content="Buy Nokia Lumia 1020 at *14999.0*. All mobile phones are 100% Original and carry full Manufacturers Warranty since we procure directly from the Brand. Free Next Day Delivery." /> 

So, rest assured iPhone 5C at 30K is so not true.


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

Chainsaw said:


> Using the same "view source" method, I tried looking for the Lumia 1020 price and heres what I got!
> 
> <meta name="Description" content="Buy Nokia Lumia 1020 at *14999.0*. All mobile phones are 100% Original and carry full Manufacturers Warranty since we procure directly from the Brand. Free Next Day Delivery." />
> 
> So, rest assured iPhone 5C at 30K is so not true.



No offense, but you really think Nokia Lumia 1020 will be costing 15k in India ?? No matter how many coupon codes you use over eBay, you still end up paying 20k + for this phone.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope iPhone 5c fails miserably. The price is insane and do not hope for anything less than 35k in India for the base model.
Better deal for anyone wanting to buy iPhone is either buy the iPhone 5 used or iPhone 4S used.


----------



## Chainsaw (Sep 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> No offense, but you really think Nokia Lumia 1020 will be costing 15k in India ?? No matter how many coupon codes you use over eBay, you still end up paying 20k + for this phone.



Yeah, you missed my point. I was responding to the original topic of this thread, which said that the iPhone 5C will cost 30K as per saholic (view source method). But, that isn't the case. The example of the Nokia 1020 was a proof that the prices filled in by the Saholic content team are just random numbers. iPhone 5C will not come at 30K  and the Nokia Lumia 1020 from what i know of (my reliable sources), will cost 42-50K.

So the base of this thread, which is relying on the numbers captured via the view source method is not valid.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2013)

I am no hater, infact I will always admire Apple for its iPhone, this is because of iPhone we have current generation of full touch phones those even gave established Qwerty (BB) run for money.

Other thing which is not discussed here is that iPhone is super optimized for hardware on which it runs.. something similar to PS3 games which runs super cool but to get similar quality on PC , you may need a lot more powerful PC.

But, iPhone are really made for masses (those are rich). If you need something simple and fancy, its iPhone..  And if you need something to explore and interesting then go for Android. Not to forget better better specs you get with Android at better better prices.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 18, 2013)

iPhone is termed as product for rich because it has only or flagship and OS always priced at premium. 
Andorid too has 40k+ phones but the we also get a 10k andorid which makes it more attractive for end user. Also if you are ok buying 2 year old phone the. iPhone comes in reasonable range.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 18, 2013)

Wrong pricing. If the 16GB costs 52,900 then the 32GB should cost 59,900 not less than that.

P.S. Although I agree the price is quite unreasonable.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

*www.zdnet.com/hackers-crowdfund-bo...scanner-on-istouchidhackedyet-com-7000020879/


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2013)

touch id hacked 
Chaos Computer Club says it's beaten Apple's Touch ID fingerprint reader (video)


----------



## sushovan (Sep 24, 2013)

Apple iPhone 5s New - Factory Unlocked - 16GB - Space Grey | eBay


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Apple iPhone 5s New - Factory Unlocked - 16GB - Space Grey | eBay



Sold by top seller hmmm


----------



## sksundram (Sep 25, 2013)

*Gold 5S sold for $10k*
*s6.postimg.org/7xv4d55mp/401138_10_000_gold_iphone_5s_ebay.jpg

Gold iPhone 5s Sells for $10K on eBay | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

sksundram said:


> *Gold 5S sold for $10k*
> *s6.postimg.org/7xv4d55mp/401138_10_000_gold_iphone_5s_ebay.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Gold iPhone 5s Sells for $10K on eBay | News & Opinion | PCMag.com



no doubt why they are called iDiots/isheeps


----------

